# Where are all the jobs?



## vincent1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Really .... it's tough getting a job here in Melbourne (even for professionals)?


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

There are none. Someone told me over the weekend that things are getting very hard indeed. I am working probably something no one wants to do but it's lucrative. Good luck and this is in SA not melbourne


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with Rebecca that there are no jobs especially the professional ones. Migrants should be prepared for the fact that they will not get professional jobs straight away (or maybe not for years). Even the lower paid ones some may not do them but hey a job is a job. Also some employers will not higher someone with loads of experience will not get hired for an entry level job because they think they will not stick around long.

Some people "lie" on their resume and say things that they didn't do. I believe that people should be honest.

I must say things have changed since I last looked for a job (been in my job over 5 years) where you could just ring up a recruitment agency go and meet with them and then they would ring you up with jobs. Now they just say to submit your resume online or apply on seek for jobs *sigh*. I miss the old days.....


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Plenty of jobs here..

Nursing Jobs - Australian Nursing & Healthcare Job Vacancies | Paramount Resourcing Australian Forum

Doctor jobs - Australian General Practitioner Vacancies | Paramount Resourcing Australian Forum

Non Healthcare jobs - Australian Non Healthcare Job Vacancies | Paramount Resourcing Australian Forum


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well .... that does not help alot of people here because you need to be a qualified nurse or doctor or have experience in the fields.

On these forums we see more people as either non-qualified or are accountants, IT, lawyers etc. All very hard to get jobs in at the moment.


----------



## vincent1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Understand the job market is shrinking (not sure if it's really true) or is it because of tough competition during interviews. I know the one, the employers are more choosy and it's the employers market ...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it is to do with the redunacies. You are always hear of companies closing down. Even a couple years back state government got rid of staff. Now federal government are cutting staff.

I really think DIBP should take the job market into account when approving visas. Nothing worse for a qualified professional to get a skilled visa and then come here and they can't find a job .


----------



## sachkunj (May 25, 2014)

Hi Mish.. 

Can you help me with some good job website for Melbourne.. If you know any .. ??

Thnks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Try seek.com.au There are others like jobseek.com.au & careerone.com.au but majority of jobs are also found on seek.


----------



## sachkunj (May 25, 2014)

Thanks For helping mish..


----------



## vincent1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Sachkunj, you are currently based in Australia?


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Mish said:


> Well .... that does not help alot of people here because you need to be a qualified nurse or doctor or have experience in the fields.
> 
> On these forums we see more people as either non-qualified or are accountants, IT, lawyers etc. All very hard to get jobs in at the moment.


The comment said "professionals".

You can get a visa as a Nurse or Doctor but it doesn't follow that you will get a job.


----------

